# [solved] gcc-5.4.0-r3 problem z kompilacja...

## albatrosmw

Witam

Podczas kompilacji gcc-5.4.0-r3 wyrzuca ponizszy blad:

```
cc1plus: all warnings being treated as errors

make[4]: *** [Makefile:517: method-serial.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

...

make[3]: *** [Makefile:697: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: *** [Makefile:360: all] Error 2

make[1]: *** [Makefile:16973: all-target-libitm] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:18298: bootstrap-lean] Error 2

```

Kompilacja zatrzymuje sie... Co mozna z tym problemem zrobic?

Pelne logi wrzucilem tu: 

```
https://megawrzuta.pl/download/8f67a564c2732e74273d7e1fba11bd46.html
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.3.8 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.25-r8, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Dual_Core_Processor_4850e-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     3917280 total,   1174496 free

KiB Swap:    2048280 total,   2048280 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 05 Nov 2017 07:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 25577f7704e8fa8df6b1dabe7c51a5819bb3e687

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.24.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x11

    location: /var/lib/layman/x11

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -s -z combreloc"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 branding bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dga dri dts emboss encode exif firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv jpeg libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl seccomp session slang sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="pl" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Problem rozwiazany - jak zwykle winowajca okazaly sie CFLAGS i LDFLAGS...

Na bezpiecznych udalo sie zbudowac gcc...

Pozdrawiam

----------

